
Snowden's talk at Bitcoin 2019 conference [video] - teutone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVN13ad3UUk
======
glenneroo
Sadly unable to understand half of what they were saying so I gave up after 3
minutes and found this version which seems to be at least a tiny bit better:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVN13ad3UUk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVN13ad3UUk)

~~~
abdullahkhalids
For those trying out either this link or the OP link, Snowden modifies his
audio settings a bit around the 5 minute mark and is much more understandable
then.

~~~
jakegold
Thanks, I gave up too early.

------
Reedx
_" This conference is being live streamed, except for this session..."_

Why's that?

~~~
ranie93
Probably because Snowden is a VIP who has people looking for him (US
government, for example). A live stream would be a liability, kind of a
breadcrumb trail, potentially exposing his current location.

~~~
est31
If the US government really wanted Snowden dead, they could get him dead. They
very likely know where he lives. They are the most sophisticated intelligence
collection entity in the world, after all. Snowden is not protected by
secrecy, he is protected by the fact that he lives in Russia and killing him
would be a provocation to Russia, possibly resulting in the assasination of
people that Russia dislikes who are under US protection. Also I guess because
they want to put Snowden before a court of some sort, even if it's an unfair
trial.

Now, why does he apply counterintelligence measures? Why doesn't he share his
location on twitter all the time? My theory is that it's some kind of rule of
the intelligence community: if you would be too open, you would basically
insult the rules this world is playing by. It would be like dancing in the
crosshair at the korean border. Nobody wants to be insulted.

~~~
otakucode
>They are the most sophisticated intelligence collection entity in the world,
after all.

Who were caught completely off guard by the fall of the Berlin Wall, the
collapse of the USSR, the Arab Spring, and basically every single geopolitical
event in history. I wouldn't invest too much in their abilities.

~~~
new_realist
Intelligence gathering is not the same as predicting the future, no more than
a thermometer can tell you whether it will rain on your wedding day. Data
gathering is relatively easy, forecasting is hard.

~~~
dTal
Your analogy is poor; a _barometer_ will indeed tell you it will rain on your
wedding day, at least 12 hours in advance.

Forecasting _is_ easy, if your collect the right data.

------
javert
Can someone provide a summary of what he says? Anything surprising?

~~~
IllogicalLogic
He talked about the importance of anonymizing off-ramps and on-ramps for
regular users by design and limiting history to one transaction for privacy
protection.

~~~
javert
Thanks.

